# Lil Butcher Shoppe Smoked Sauage



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone ever tried their Sausage? My son raved about it all week, so naturally I needed to try it. Bought one of every flavor Winn Dixie had. Skeptical on the Blueberry, but he mentioned it more than a few times. 

Had to slice a piece of it and the 3 cheese and toss on the griddle...... Damn stuff is pretty good. Anxious to try the other ones now!


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

What Winn Dixie are you shopping at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

These were in Milton on Dogwood!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rouses carries them and the jalapeño cheddar and pineapple are really good. Never had the blueberry.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The sweet fire is their best sausage. Butcher Shoppe in pcola sells it also. My wife likes the blueberry one. I thought it was to sweet and I don’t like the color of it. It looks like a Smurf took a dump in a sausage casing lol. The sweet fire is legit though


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The green onion sliced thin stired in with scrambled eggs is dang good, and the pineapple makes a great sausage dog.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I cooked quite a bit of this brand several times a week for coworkers over in NOLA last year. General consensus was Jalapeno / Cheese was the favorite, Pineapple & Sweet Heat a close second. Blueberry was more of a novelty ... not the go to.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m gonna try this stuff. Hopefully the WD on dogwood in Milton has some.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Blueberry would be best suited with pancakes! Id like to find some of that pineapple


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Food Outlet has some flavors of these in Milton. wife picked up the apple and 3 cheese yesterday to grill on the boat. Couldn't believe there was actual apple pieces in the sausage. Good stuff!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Need to try the brahts from navarre WD. They are pretty good. From what I’m told, navarre is the only WD that has them.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Picked up some pineapple from Rouses. Stoked to give it a try!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> These were in Milton on Dogwood!


Every time I walk by that blueberry I kinda throw up a little. Never had it, just don't look good 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Every time I walk by that blueberry I kinda throw up a little. Never had it, just don't look good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Same sis.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I like it, cant wait till I get a day off, Easter I guess, gonna make some pancakes to have with it, lol


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got me some today. Got the blueberry and the 3 cheese. Going to try it tomorrow…


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

First impressions of the pineapple were okay. It was more of a polish style link with a very fine ground meat, which reminded me of a hot dog. The pineapple chunks were huge and tasted good. It was semi sweet but not over bearing. I would say 6/10 and will eat again, I am just not sure how to work it in a meal or as an appetizer. The turn off for me was thinking i was eating a jumbo dog with pineapple in it. 

Farm Fresh in Robertsdale has a true pineapple and cheddar sausage made in small batches. It is a 9/10 and worth picking up some.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

My friend owns the pig farm that sells them the pork for the sausage. Local to South mississippi also. Great people and the sausage is great! I think he told me he sells them 4000# of meat a week. That's some serious sausage lol


----------

